# Dw yes or No ?



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Vw Concept - Yes or no ?>


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Yes :thumb:


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

YES deffo..


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

No......another bland 4x4 box!
Nice colour :thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes I like that.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes, but it will never happen


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

pxr5 said:


> Yes, but it will never happen


If it does, Land Rover should sue.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

TonyHill said:


> No......another bland 4x4 box!
> Nice colour :thumb:


+1 it's a no.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Very Land Rover looking, so with that it’s a no as I’d rather have the real thing.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

No.....


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

It’s a No from me


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

No......

More wierd "lines" that just don't do it for me.

Andy.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

A VW Range rover Evoque look alike...eemmmm...yeah sure why not


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Yep... if only....


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

They presented the new Touareg today and it looks exactly like this (minus the huge rims).
http://www.autobild.de/artikel/vw-touareg-iii-2018-7090573.html
I must admit it looks much more like a flagship for VW then ever.
So YEs from me


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

shabba said:


> They presented the new Touareg today and it looks exactly like this (minus the huge rims).
> http://www.autobild.de/artikel/vw-touareg-iii-2018-7090573.html
> I must admit it looks much more like a flagship for VW then ever.
> So YEs from me


Looks nice but the landrover add at the bottom was the highlight for me


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Yep :thumb:

Very nice!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

A&J said:


> A VW Range rover Evoque look alike...eemmmm...yeah sure why not


This.


----------



## LankyWashmit (Jul 17, 2017)

A no from me, purely concept artwork and would never make it in to production and further more probably wouldn't look anything like said artwork.

+ why are VW badges so damn big ?


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

No, another box on wheels


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

A definite Yes


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

Another SUV with a coupe roof, where's the U part? I guess people will say if you want a utility vehicle with lots of boot space and large rear screen then look elsewhere - I'll take their advice!


----------

